# Deleting early step in history



## Resoman (Feb 3, 2016)

I've recently begun a project where I'm photographing b/w roll film negatives with a DSLR, inverting them to positive in PS, and working on the images in LR. I'm dealing with many, many dust spots, and I remove them in PS or LR. In an image I've worked on in LR, I've made perhaps 100 dust spot removals, but find that I'd like to remove a vignette that I used before all the dust spot removals. I can go back in history to the point before the vignette was done, but I lose all the dust spot removals, which took a long time to do. Is there any way to delete my vignette from early in my history without losing my dust spot work?
In the future, I'll do my dust spot removal in PS, before saving the file and working on it in LR.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 3, 2016)

No, you can't remove it from its spot in History. Why not just go to the Effects Panel and reverse the Vignetting?


----------



## Resoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Hal,
Thanks for your enlightenment; I shoulda thought of that myself!


----------



## clee01l (Feb 3, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> No, you can't remove it from its spot in History. Why not just go to the Effects Panel and reverse the Vignetting?


Another option  would be to go into "Settings" and Copy all of the settings except "effects or "post-crop vignetting" .  Then move tho the history step just before the vignetting and use the Paste Settings functions to paste also of your other final adjustments. 

Lightroom applies develop adjustments in its own predefined order (probably top to bottom in the develop panel). Id odes not matter what history each image has undergone, all that matters is the last position of each adjustment attribute. 

You can also invert the LR tone curve and skip the round trip to PSCC.


----------

